# Bridge Question



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't fished for Spanish Mackerel in about 30 years and was wondering, are they running at Bob Sykes right now?


----------



## Whitetrout3089 (Jul 17, 2019)

Caught 6 by the octagon in a 8ft bait net Sunday morning..shouldn't be long till there thick


----------



## Whitetrout3089 (Jul 17, 2019)

Not legal though, only around 10 in. Average in schools of bait


----------

